# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Dëmtohet Shpella e Lepenicës, Vlorë

## Shpend Bengu

DËMTOHET NË MËNYRË TË PARIPARUESHME, NJË NGA SIMBOLET MË TË RRALLA TË KULTURËS SHQIPTARE.

Shpella e shkruar e Lepenicës

Nuk po bëj asnjë koment, sepse për mua ky akt, është në nga kobet më të tmerrshëm për Shqipërinë dhe shqiptarët. TURP, TURP, TURP.....

----------


## Shpend Bengu

Turp, Turp, Turp...

----------


## Albo

Shpend, do te ishte ne interesin e gjithe anetareve te forumit qe nuk e kane vizituar shpellen ne fjale dhe nuk kane informacion mbi te, qe te beje nje hyrje te shkurter mbi historikun e shpelles, ne menyre qe ata qe lexojne te mesojne dhe vleresojne kete pasuri kulturore kombetare shqiptare.

Gjithashtu do te ishte me interes qe te na tregoje edhe se cfare u be shkak per demtimin e shpelles?

Faleminderit,
Albo

----------


## Shpend Bengu

Albo,
Të faleminderit për mesazhin dhe për gjuetinë e mbarë të Dhelprave Kineze
Të them të drejtën, kur vura re se si po degjeneronte debati lidhur me dëmtimin e Shpellës së Shkruar të Lepenicës, vendosa jo vetëm të mos përgjigjesha, por edhe të mos merrja më pjesë në Forum. Pjesëmarrja ime pa maskë e vështirëson komunikimin me persona që përdorin maska, e sidomos me ata persona, që si maskë bëjnë mirë të zgjedhin Dhelprën Kineze
Albo.
Sapo jam kthyer nga Italia, ku jepja leksione pasuniversitare për teknikat multimediale në Universitetin e Kalabrisë. Në Kalabri po merrem edhe me një studim, lidhur me Kulturën Megalitike Evropiane. Dihet që Italia, ashtu si edhe vendet e tjera të Evropës Perëndimore,  është e mbushur me monumente të tilla, të cilat përveç rëndësisë si monumente kulture, kanë dhe një rëndësi të veçantë edhe si pika turistike që vizitohen çdo vit nga miliona turistë. Nuk besoj se është e nevojshme të shpjegoj se çështë Kultura Megalitike, pasi të gjithë anëtarët e forumit që disponojnë internetin mund të bëjnë kërkime lidhur me këtë subjekt. Materialet janë pa fund.
Mund të gjeni materiale nga e gjithë bota, POR!!! ASGJË NGA SHQIPËRIA.
Deri më sot nuk flitet pothuajse aspak për ekzistencën e Kulturës Megalitike. në Shqipëri.
(greqisht: Mega= E madhe, Lithos= Gurë)

----------


## Shpend Bengu

Fillimisht po paraqes vetëm disa të dhëna  lidhur me këtë problem.
I pari që arriti të botojë diçka ishte Profesor Stefanaq Pollo, i cili në vitet 60 botoi për herë të parë zbuloi një gur që qëndron në këmbë, të cilin ai e quan  Menhir (në gjuhën kelte: Menhir = Gur që qëndron në këmbë), në fshatin Limar të Përmetit. Kjo ide e tij nuk u përkrah dhe nuk pranohet ende sot nga disa kolegë të tij.

----------


## Shpend Bengu

Idenë për ekzistencën e Kuturës Megalitike në Shqipëri e ka parashtruar dhe eksploratori i famshëm norvegjez  Tor Heyerdahl (Udhetim me Kon-Tikin), gjatë një vizite të bërë në Shqipëri, në fundin e viteve 90, kur shoqërohej nga Dr. Moikom Zeqo. 
Tor Heyerdahl, është i famshëm për ekperimentet që ka kryer për studimin e shpërnguljeve të  popujve antikë.

----------


## Shpend Bengu

Në vitin 1998 Dr. Moikom Zeqo fotografon për herë të parë Gurin që qëndron në Qiell ose Sofrën e Zotave në fshatin Vranisht të Vlorës.
Edhe për këtë fakt ka akoma dyshime dhe supozime nga disa kolegë të tij.
Unë personalisht i besoj tezës së Tor Heyerdahl, për ekzistencën e një  Kulture të tillë në Shqipëri. Për mua shenjat flasin vetë.
Unë mendoj se Kultura Megalitike mund të jetë përhapur sipas një trajektoreje që e ka zanafillën te popujt e Evropës së Veriut, e që kalon më pas në Angli, Francë, Spanjë, Itali, (per mendimin tim edhe në Shqipëri) për të vazhduar më tej, në Greqi e deri ne Azinë e Largët ose anasjelltas.
Këtu nuk dua të përmend zbulimet e kësaj Kulture në Kontinentet e tjera si p.sh. atë Amerikan, ku meritë të veçantë ka përsëri i famshmi Tor Heyerdahl.

Kjo ide më nxiti që ti shikoj dhe analizoj vetë shenjat e kësaj kulture në Shqipëri.
Por le te kthehemi tani tek Shpella e Lepenicës apo siç njihet Shpella e Shkruar dhe tek mungesa e informacionit mbi këtë kryevepër të artit shqiptar, për të cilën e gjithë bota duhet të na kishte zili. E them duhet të na e kishte zili se pas shkatërrimit që i është bërë, nuk mund të përdor më kohën e tashme.

Merita për zbulimin e Shpellës së Shkruar të Lepenicës, rreth viteve 70, i përket Prof.Dr.Myzafer Korkuti. Po në këto vite realizohet dhe kopja e shëmtuar që sot gjendet në Muzeun Historik Kombëtar, në sallën numer 1, ku fillon dhe Historia e Shqipërisë.

----------


## Shpend Bengu

Prof .Dr. Myzafer Korkuti (sot drejtor i Muzeut Arkeogjik në Tiranë), është një ndër autorët e tekstit Hisoria e Popullit Shqiptar (për vitin e katërt të shkollës së mesme të përgjithshme). Ai është pikërisht autori i Kreut I, që është Historia e Lashtë, Rendi i bashkësisë primitive. Për mua është shumë i çuditshëm fakti që personi i cili ka meritën për zbulimin e Shpellës së Lepenicës, në këtë tekst, nuk e përmend fare ekzistencën e saj.

Dihet që fotot, gati prej 30 vjetësh, qëndrojnë në këtë Muze (ashtu si dhe shumë thesare të tjera), por asnjë foto origjinale e bërë prej tij nuk figuron në tekstin shkollor.)

----------


## Shpend Bengu

pjese nga teksti

----------


## Shpend Bengu

Në vitin 1988, Klement Zoraqi në bashkëpunim me Dhimo Gogollarin botojnë tekstin për shkollat mesme Historia e Artit dhe Artizanatit në  Shqipëri.

----------


## Shpend Bengu

Do të doja të ndalesha edhe në problemin e cilësisë së teksteve shkollore, sepse sipas mendimit tim, faji për dëmtimin e Shpellës së Shkruar të Lepenicës qëndron dhe tek ata që merren me botimin e këtyre teksteve. Duke lënë mënjanë përmbajtjen, me të cilën nuk dua të merrem në këtë rast, është e qartë se të tilla libra, në vend që të ndihmojnë edukimin artistik e estetik, bëjnë të kundërtën, çedukojnë. 
Përpunimi grafik i kopertinave të teksteve shkollore është jashtë çdo rregulli që duhet të ndiqet për krijimin e tyre..
Cilësia e letrës është skandaloze, ashtu si dhe shtypi i cili në rastin konkret është me shaptilograf si një shekull më parë.
Për imazhet as që bëhet fjalë. 
Imazhet e sofistikuara është shumë e vështirë të mund të gjenden në librat shkollore, ato mund ti gjeni vetëm në posterat jetëshkurter të fushatave publiçitare e politike, për të cilat sot në Shqipëri harxhohen miliona.

----------


## Shpend Bengu

Të tillë libra-shkarravina, janë një TURP për një shoqëri që pretendon të jetë e civilizuar dhe që ëndërron të hyjë në familjen evropiane.
Një brez që çedukohet me të tilla libra-shkarravina detyrimisht do të pjellë dhe individë SHKARRAVINA. Njeriu që nuk edukohet me figurën nuk e ka për gjë të kthehet në një kamikaz. Këtë mesazh e transmetojnë të parët tanë në Ekranin gjigand prej guri, në kryeveprën e Shpellës së Shkruar të Lepenicës.


Si grafist dhe dezajner shpreh keqardhjen time për shkatërrimin e kësaj kryevepre të Artit të pikturës Shqiptare, që është dhe simboli i shkallës më të lartë të Artit grafik, jo vetëm shqiptar por edhe botëror. Për mua, imazhet e Shpellës së Shkruar të Lepenicës, janë jo vetëm të pakrahasueshme për nga vlera historike, por edhe sa u takon vlerave artistike. Simbolet antropomorfe të stilizuara në shkallën më të lartë të shprehjes se artit grafik, si në një ekran gjigand prej guri, paraqesin gjenezën e shoqërisë njerëzore. Tek simbolet grafike të Lepenicës janë logot e arketipeve të Babait,Nënës së Madhe, Fëmijës primordial si dhe Kafshës, të cilat ekzistojnë brenda secilit prej nesh . Grafikat e Lepenicës na transmetojnë arketipin e Shtëpisë, Qytetit dhe Varrezës. Ato janë mesazhet e koduara të respektit për njeriun, familjen, natyrën, kafshën, territorin dhe shoqërinë. Ato janë kodet me të cilat paraardhesit tanë, na transmetojnë jo vetëm esencën e jetës, por edhe të  vdekjes.
Shkatërrimi i kësaj kryevepre nuk ka të bëjë me shkatërrimin thjesht të disa vizatimeve.abstrakte. Për konceptin e kriminelit shkarravitës që në vetvete është vetë një shkarravinë, këto arketipe nuk janë gjë tjetër veçse disa shkarravina pa kuptim, mbi të cilat ai dëshiron të lerë shenjën (logon) e ekzistencës së tij të shkatërruar. Akti i shkatërrimit nuk ka të bëjë aspak me figurën, por me vetë esencën e kësaj shkarravine të gjallë. Struktura konfuze dhe energjia e pakontrolluar e shkarravinës, nuk mund të pajtohet me harmoninë dhe elegancën e stilizuar të prototipit të përpunuar prej mijëra e mijëra vjetësh, përpunim që ka ardhur si rezultat i gjetjes së raportit delikat të harmonisë së njeriut me vetveten, me të ngjashmit e tij dhe me natyrën. Shkarravina nuk e njeh rregullin, harmoninë, elegancën. Ajo është në vetvete dalja nga rregulli dhe harmonia. Në substancën e vet, ajo ka kaosin, shkatërrimin dhe vetëasgjesimin. 
 Çdo gotitje dhe çdo gërvishje thike në Gurin e Shpellës së Shkruar të Lepenices është nje goditje që i bëhet secilit prej nesh, është një plagë e hapur në kulturën dhe ndërgjegjen e këtij populli. 
Shkarravinat nuk e kuptojnë se vrasja e imazhit të prototipit nuk është gjë tjetër, veçse një akt i pastër vetvrasjeje kamikaze për të gjithë shoqerinë njerëzore. Dëshira perverse për të vrarë imazhin, nuk është gjë tjetër veçse një reagim që lind nga impotenca për të vrarë mishërimin e imazhit. Shkarravina, me një dëshirë perverse për të vrarë një imazh, në mënyrë koshiente, kryen një akt inkoshient të vrasjes së Nënës së Madhe, të Babait , të Fëmijës , të Kafshës dhe natyrës. 

Akti i shkatërrimit të këtyre prototive është një ogur i zi për të gjithë ne që jemi pjesë integrale e këtyre simboleve. Imazhet e tmerrshme aktuale të Gurit të Shpellës së Shkruar të Lepenices janë produkt i skenarit të tragjikomedisë së shoqërisë shqiptare. Skena makabre e goditjeve mbi figurat antropomorfe në ekranin e madh të gurit të shkruar është esenca e skenave dhe kronikave makabre që shohim çdo ditë në ekranet e televizioneve tona.
Aktet e dhunës, krimit, përdhunimit dhe shkatërrimit në shoqërinë tonë e, mbi të gjitha, krimi brenda familjes, janë produkti final i psikologjisë së Shkarravinës e cila e fillon rrugën e krimit, duke marrë si target prototipet e Gurit të Shpellës së Shkruar të Lepenicës

Goditja e Shkarravinës në ekranin prej guri shkatërron përfundimisht komunikimin e të kaluarës me të ardhmen. Për Shkarravinën impotente, rëndësi ka vetëm arritja e joshjes së ekstazës së momentit. Për të arritur këtë moment, Shkarravina ka nevojë të urinojë, të godasë, të vrasë, të vjellë, ajo ka nevojë për seks, drogë, para e pushtet të momentit. E ardhmja dhe e shkuara nuk i intereson. 
Për Shkarravinën, armiqtë më të mëdhenj janë Tempujt e shkrimit dhe këndimit. Ata janë shkaktarët kryesore të perversitetit dhe impotencës së saj.
Ëndrra më e madhe e Shkarravinës është të futet në Tempujt e shkronjave dhe imazheve perfekte. Ajo e di se për tu futur në atë botë, do kohë, mund, energji, punë, durim, perfeksion e sakrificë. Shkarravina e di se energjia e jetëshkurtër, por e fuqishme e saj, krijon qark të shkurtër me energjinë konstante, të krijuar prej mijëra e mijëra vitesh nga qeniet perfekte. Synimi kryesor i saj, ështe pikërisht flashi i këtij qarku të shkurtër, me të cilin ajo do të verbojë të gjithë ata, që nuk mund ti arrijë dot. Për të mjafton një dritë e shkurtër, por verbuese, që më pas të krijojë errësirën, në të cilën shkarravina konsumon jetën e saj të shkurtër.

Albo dhe të gjithë ju anëtarë të forumit,
më lejoni të përdor dhe një herë fjalën Turp.
Turp, për cilësinë e mjerueshme të teksteve shkollore me të cilat u bëhet mësim nxënësve tanë në shkollat e lyera sipas shijes së vrasësve të imazhit, që joshjen e cilësisë së jetës e gjejnë tek WC-të e mbushura me shiringa, tek SMS-të më të shtrenjta në botë, tek Mercedesi me dy porta, tek motelet, tek mielli poshtë portokalleve, që teleferikun e kanë në Dajt e jo në Lepenicë, të cilën duan ta zbukurojnë me të vetmet gjëra që u mësojnë në shkolla e në televizione : SHKARRAVINAT

----------


## Shpend Bengu

Për të kuptuar rëndësinë e Kryeveprës së Artit Shqiptar, të Shpellës së Shkruar të Lepenicës po jap disa shembuj:

- Imazhe nga Historia e Artit Modern:

Matisse, Henri (Cateau-Cambrésis 1869 - Nizza 1954),

----------


## Shpend Bengu

Klee, Paul (Münchenbuchsee, Berna 1879 - Locarno 1940),

----------


## Shpend Bengu

Braque, Georges (Argenteuil-sur-Seine 1882 - Parigi 1963)

----------


## Shpend Bengu

Miró, Joan (Montroig, Barcellona 1893 - Palma di Maiorca 1983)

----------


## Shpend Bengu

Të gjithë këta autorë u përkasin vendeve me Kultura Megalitike.

----------


## Shpend Bengu

- Imazhe nga Shpella e Shkruar e Lepenicës (të përpunuara kompjuterikisht)

----------


## Shpend Bengu

Arti nuk mund të jetë modern. Arti kthehet përjetësisht në origjinë
Egon Schiele.

----------


## Shpend Bengu

P.S. Për më shumë mund të lexoni:
The City in History, nga Lewis Mumford 

Me respekt
Shpend Bengu

----------

